# Which type of mosses are the greenest?



## davercomeau (Feb 21, 2008)

I have some java moss but I find it to be not as bright as I would hope. Is Christmas brighter? Which other kinds of mosses are bright? Thanks!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

They are all the "greenest". Some are darker shades of green (like java) and some are "golfcourse" green like xmas and taiwan moss.


----------

